# One day processing tommorow



## justin.c (22 Jun 2008)

Hi,

I handed in my application on June 20, and have been scheduled for my CFAT, PT, Interview and Medical all for June 23 and I had a few questions.
I've done some searching here and there but didn't find any answers I was specifically looking for. 

1. Has the PT changed? I heard that the fitness testing is now done at BMQ, which leads me to the question of what exactly I'll be doing for PT tommorow. 
I'm assuming push-ups and sit-ups are a given, but do they still dot he shuttle run? The current video on the CF site shows a stairclimbing test. Can anyone clear this up for me?

2. Regarding the interview, there used to be a "Preparing for your interview" document on the CF website which is no longer there. However, I found a copy on the internet and am using the questions there as a guideline foy my interview. However, I amwondering if they throw any other tough questions at you that aren't on that document that I should be warned about.

3. How long does the Interview take?

I'm just a bit confused on how everything goes down exactly.

Before I get yelled at for not searching, I apologize if the answers to my questions have indeed been asked before and if you'd like to yell at me to use search, can you at least point me in the right direction? A helpful link maybe? 

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## VM (22 Jun 2008)

sure ill help point you in the right direction. In the search button, type in phrases such as "interview" or "interview questions" or "fitness test." You managed to create a new thread so I don't see how you need that most obvious point in the right direction.


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 Jun 2008)

justin.c said:
			
		

> 1. Has the PT changed? I heard that the fitness testing is now done at BMQ, which leads me to the question of what exactly I'll be doing for PT tommorow.
> I'm assuming push-ups and sit-ups are a given, but do they still dot he shuttle run? The current video on the CF site shows a stairclimbing test. Can anyone clear this up for me?



There is no PT for RegForce, only Reserves.  Which are you?



			
				justin.c said:
			
		

> 2. Regarding the interview, there used to be a "Preparing for your interview" document on the CF website which is no longer there. However, I found a copy on the internet and am using the questions there as a guideline foy my interview. However, I amwondering if they throw any other tough questions at you that aren't on that document that I should be warned about.



Just be honest.



			
				justin.c said:
			
		

> 3. How long does the Interview take?



No way to know, in my case 10 min.


----------



## justin.c (22 Jun 2008)

Well VM, I had managed to type in those phrases into the search button, and came up with nothing specific to my inquiries. Which is why I was asking if anyone could point me to a thread that answered my exact questions.

Thanks MedTech. I applied to the reserves since I'll be in full-time university and intend on switching to the reg force once i graduate.


----------



## VM (22 Jun 2008)

Justin,

I'm merely pointing out that it is quite easy to find the answers to those questions. I just got my offer in May so ive been through it all very recently and had the same questions but managed to find all the info and more quite easily. 

Since you don't want to do that though, here:

No one is going to tell you the specific questions they got, nor would it be relevant to you. Know as much as you can about the Canadian Forces and why you want to be in it, know your trades, and know who you are. Its like every other job interview, pretty standard stuff here. 

How long? who could possibly tell you that? There probably is an average of length, but its not set in stone. Lots of people wrote on here that DEO officer interviews were a hour to 2 hours long. Mine was 20 minutes. It really doesn't matter. 

And to rub it in some more, what i just wrote, hundreds have written on this board before me.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2008)

justin.c said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I handed in my application on June 20, and have been scheduled for my CFAT, PT, Interview and Medical all for June 23 and I had a few questions.
> I've done some searching here and there but didn't find any answers I was specifically looking for.
> ...





			
				justin.c said:
			
		

> I applied to the reserves since I'll be in full-time university and intend on switching to the reg force once i graduate.



 :

Initiative.  Research.

I guess I can spoonfeed you with my little silver baby spoon (Remember - its' mine.  It has my name on it.)

Fitness Test:  

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22803.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69700.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/73854.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69152.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16701.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1375.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12760.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16007.0.html

There are many more.

Interview:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/64055.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/65397.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/49327.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22710.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12755.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33154.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18409.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18360.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33843.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37326.0.html

If you want more, find it yourself.  I really hate wasting my time, doing someone else's work for them, especially when they claim to be in university and able to do research for themselves.  Lack of initiative is what I see, and that doesn't fair well in the CF.  Having to be spoonfed doesn't go over well either.  I sure hope that this is not what type of person you intend on remaining.  Now.....I am going to get back to my regularly scheduled surfing.

PS:  Folks, I am sorry not to have put up the "Rainbow Post" for you all this time.  Next time.   ;D


----------



## justin.c (22 Jun 2008)

Well if you feel it was a waste of your time, then that's your problem. I didn't put a gun to your head and ask you to reply.
Nonetheless, your links were helpful. However, as a stubborn 18 year old kid I find it hard to appreciate it when your help is followed by complaints about wasting your time.

As a person not only new to army.ca, but new to internet forums in general, I figured their might be some people who would be a little bit more considerate about it. Apparently not. I feel every time I post theres someone just waiting to start an arguement. Its not that I lack initiative, but I figured asking people who have had apt experience to answer my questions in combination with what I could find using search would be the best way to get things done. Next time I'll keep my mouth shut and do it on my own. (I thought a big part of the CF was teamwork?!)

Justin


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 Jun 2008)

justin.c said:
			
		

> Well if you feel it was a waste of your time, then that's your problem. I didn't put a gun to your head and ask you to reply.
> Nonetheless, your links were helpful. However, as a stubborn 18 year old kid I find it hard to appreciate it when your help is followed by complaints about wasting your time.
> 
> As a person not only new to army.ca, but new to internet forums in general, I figured their might be some people who would be a little bit more considerate about it. Apparently not. I feel every time I post theres someone just waiting to start an arguement. Its not that I lack initiative, but I figured asking people who have had apt experience to answer my questions in combination with what I could find using search would be the best way to get things done. Next time I'll keep my mouth shut and do it on my own. (I thought a big part of the CF was teamwork?!)
> ...



Justin, I'm gonna quickly tell you this because I *do* wanna help you.  Try not to be rude the Directing Staff, cause it always causes an argument ending in people mad at each other.  Its best just to not post things like that.  Good luck bud.

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2008)

justin.c said:
			
		

> Well if you feel it was a waste of your time, then that's your problem. I didn't put a gun to your head and ask you to reply.
> Nonetheless, your links were helpful. However, as a stubborn 18 year old kid I find it hard to appreciate it when your help is followed by complaints about wasting your time.
> 
> As a person not only new to army.ca, but new to internet forums in general, I figured their might be some people who would be a little bit more considerate about it. Apparently not. I feel every time I post theres someone just waiting to start an arguement. Its not that I lack initiative, but I figured asking people who have had apt experience to answer my questions in combination with what I could find using search would be the best way to get things done. Next time I'll keep my mouth shut and do it on my own. (I thought a big part of the CF was teamwork?!)
> ...



There is a big difference between TEAMWORK and having to SPOONFEED.  

As a stubborn 18 year old, you are going to have to learn to get rid of the stubborn streak, and perhaps tone down a bit.  As for being treated with a little bit more consideration, you may reflect on what you just posted.  Sounds like a little bit of whining and complaining and just what you are accusing others of.  

Lets put it simply; you are not one of Jerry's Kids.  You are not special in any way.  If you were in front of me for an Interview right now, I would have not accepted you.  You didn't show the initiative to do the research, instead asking others to do the work for you.  Life is going to be very hard on you if you continue on that tack.  

Welcome to Army.ca

Enjoy your reading.


----------



## justin.c (22 Jun 2008)

I have no intentions of being rude. I simply came here asking for help and was treated without respect, so he deserves none of mine. 
Having said that, he was still able to provide many useful links which I do appreciate. I just wish that for Directing Staff, they would be able to be a little less harsh on a new
member of this website, like myself.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2008)

justin.c said:
			
		

> I have no intentions of being rude. I simply came here asking for help and was treated without respect, so he deserves none of mine.
> Having said that, he was still able to provide many useful links which I do appreciate. I just wish that for Directing Staff, they would be able to be a little less harsh on a new
> member of this website, like myself.



 :

Please; next time you register and some points are given to you: read them.


Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## justin.c (22 Jun 2008)

Now that I've got the help I was "spoonfed" from you. I no longer see a reason to sit here and argue because like MedTech said, it's not a good idea to do that with Directing Staff. Therefore, I'll thank you for the links....and the advice. The only point I was making was that as a person of responsibility on this website I found it unneccessary to have to be rude to me. Good day.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2008)

Do YOU Wonder why we have 117 Plus Pages Here ?


----------



## VM (22 Jun 2008)

I see the hurricane i could have predicted arrived quite quickly.


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 Jun 2008)

VM said:
			
		

> I see the hurricane i could have predicted arrived quite quickly.



Not helping things are we?


----------



## Loachman (23 Jun 2008)

justin.c

You have made a few posts, going back to at least mid-April, claiming to be new here, new to internet fora, and being unable to find information here.

The new thing has worn off and no longer counts. You have had enough time to understand how this place works.

If we had to answer the same questions over and over again, we'd get nothing else done. The mods here are not paid. We do this on our own time, and it takes a fair amount of what time we have to keep this site running in an orderly fashion. We have better things to do than spoonfeed the lazy. The search function works very well and is easy to use.

You want to join the CF. Welcome to our world. You will find it highly rewarding, but you get out of it what you put in. Certain things will be expected of you, and that includes doing certain things yourself and not expecting others to do them for you. This site is run by serving or former members of the CF. Most of the members are also serving or former members. Guess what - it reflects the CF. If you cannot function here, you are unlikely to be able to function in the CF.

If you cannot or are unwilling to use a simple search function here to find answers, you will not make it through Pilot training, and possibly not even get selected in the first place.

Some of the people in here will be your instructors and superiors should you make it in and get through the training system. You might want to keep that in mind as well.

We will do our best to help you, both here and in the CF, but only if you put some effort into them.

And lose the attitude. You can make the adjustment now, the easy way, or later, the noisy, uncomfortable, hard way.

Your choice.


----------



## justin.c (23 Jun 2008)

When I was claiming I was new, I meant by frequency of use, not how long I've been registered on the forums. I only post every so often.

I still however value your advice as both you Loachman and George Wallace, Directing Staff of this website and as current or former members of the CF have infinite more experience than I have. So, I apologize for the disrespect I may have displayed, I was just a little ticked off. I understand that what you both have had to say is valuable to me and a good piece of advice for someone aspiring to a career in the CF. So I'd like to reiterate my apologies for my arrogance and poor attitude. I'll keep your advice in mind for the future.


----------



## Loachman (23 Jun 2008)

Excellent. Your chances of success and enjoying both this site and the CF just shot up.

If you _*really*_ need help, we'll be here.

And good luck...


----------



## armchair_throwaway (23 Jun 2008)

My interview in May 2008 took about 5 minutes. FYI, I did not have one day processing. My interview was for Reserve and at CFRC Vancouver.

Other people have certainly had longer interviews from searching the other threads. When I told my interviewer I'd expected it to be longer, he said for Reserve it's now just a simple screening interview. Not sure what he meant by that but basically he talked briefly about the role of Reserve soldiers in the big picture and asked if I have any questions about the recruiting process.


----------



## justin.c (23 Jun 2008)

I just arrived home from the CFRC in Toronto and all went well. Did my CFAT and PT all before 11, had lunch then did my medical and interview. It also only took 5 minutes for the interview. I guess the interviews are just less extensive for the reserves. I hope I hear back soon as there are only 2 spots left for fall basic at the unit I applied to.


----------



## -DiRT- (30 Jun 2008)

justin.c said:
			
		

> I just arrived home from the CFRC in Toronto and all went well. Did my CFAT and PT all before 11, had lunch then did my medical and interview. It also only took 5 minutes for the interview. I guess the interviews are just less extensive for the reserves. I hope I hear back soon as there are only 2 spots left for fall basic at the unit I applied to.



Justin,

If there are only two positions remaining with the PRes unit, consider calling the Reserve Unit Recruiter and giving them a "heads up" that your finished the recruiting process and that you really want one of the fall positions.  Sell yourself.  Good luck.


----------



## justin.c (30 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, but I've already been doing just that. Been keeping in touch with him daily and keeping him posted. All I can do now is hope I make one of the last spots otherwise I should be in for winter though I'm excited to get started as soon as possible.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2008)

justin.c said:
			
		

> ........ Been keeping in touch with him daily and keeping him posted. .....



That is too excessive.  As the guy on the other end, I would be getting tired of your endless calls and really start to get pissed off.  Checking in periodically is a good thing, but daily and the novelty soon wears off on the Recruiters end.  Suddenly files just seem to disappear.


----------



## justin.c (30 Jun 2008)

Please don't comment on what you know nothing about..he's been asking me to keep him posted with everything


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2008)

justin.c said:
			
		

> Please don't comment on what you know nothing about..he's been asking me to keep him posted with everything


As a Recruiter, I kinda know what I am talking about.  If you want to be a "SNOT NOSED LITTLE BRAT", who is incapable of listening to advice, you will suffer in the end.  Now smarten up.

This topic has reached it's end.


----------

